# Folding coat rack?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
We just bought a large porch awning for the MH which works great. We wanted it for storing boots, coats, Dog etc during the winter. However, because it is one of the modern lightweight ones, the poles are all on the outside, so nowhere to attach hooks for hanging coats! Does anyone know of a folding lightweight coat stand of any kind we could use for our heavy outdoor coats? The nearest thing I can find are the folding washing lines, but they are not really suitable for what we need.
All ideas greatfully accepted!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

How about a free standing coat stand from here.. ?

Coat Stands


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for that-it might well do the job as long as it will come apart again once assembled!! I suspect its worth the risk at that price.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This one is made for the job...I have seen them for sale at shows.










Cheap too from Here £9.99 <<

Mike


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Even better Mike-exactly what I was looking for ! Many thanks.


----------

